
How Software Development Works - mgrayson
https://xkcd.com/2021/
======
davegauer
I love this one. Also, I often get asked if I can use part of a project as a
"leg up" on a new project. I've tried various metaphors for why it won't help:

"This bulldozer engine and that motorcycle drivetrain can't just be smashed
together to make this new type of flying ambulance the client is asking for."

But I always get the feeling that people think I'm exaggerating the
difficulty. I'm not. A client-side JS UI library is _not_ going to give us a
"leg up" on a CRUD API on the server...

...unless you mean "leg up" in the sense of how dogs urinate on things.

